# Pause zwischen tracks - in winamp oder ein sonstiges tool



## dave_ (6. Juli 2002)

Hi, 

für aufnahmen auf dem md müsste ich einstellen, dass winamp nach dem track immer eine pause von ~ 3 sekunden lässt. In winamp3 finde ich nur unter 'midi player' - 'delay after end of song', das klingt ja gut, aber wirkt sich wohl nicht auf dem mp3 player aus.

Unter winamp 2 habe ich gar nichts gefunden. Das müsste ja wohl einzustellen sein, wenn nicht, welches programm kann es?


----------



## Vitalis (6. Juli 2002)

Guck mal: http://www.winamp.com/plugins/browse.jhtml
Gib im Suchfeld "pause" ein, ich kann nicht direkt verlinken. =)


----------



## dave_ (6. Juli 2002)

vielen dank !


----------

